# Looking for club in north ga



## mtnhunter2012 (Jun 11, 2014)

Looking for a good club in murray,gilmer,Pickens, or Gordon county


----------



## kbare77 (Jun 11, 2014)

premierhuntingleases.com


----------



## Davidj8508 (Jul 15, 2014)

I trying to get lease in Lumpkin 155 acres buts up to a 40 acre track of national forest. $300 year


----------



## Davidj8508 (Jul 15, 2014)

I have first come on lease just got to get rest of money together.


----------



## KJ86KJHUNTER (Jul 15, 2014)

How many members would you have in it?


----------



## Davidj8508 (Jan 22, 2016)

Lease full


----------

